# Warning, Bridgend area



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Good shout Pug.


----------



## peekaboo (May 18, 2007)

Slow down :driver:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

peekaboo said:


> Slow down :driver:


Why? it's a 70mph road :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

It looks like the council are installing a small layby opposite Coychurch on the west bound side of the A473. It is quite obvious this is going to be used for speed camera vans. I have seen the vans parked illegally in the same location in the past. An ideal spot as it will catch people coming around the bend in the road. oh yes what a surprise, the road was 70mph and recently has been lowered to 50mph.
Just yards away from this new layby is a crossing which has had many serious crashes on it in the last few years. It appears nothing is being done about that, no doubt because it won't make them money.
Another sign of just how money oriented Bridgend County Council are.
Please vote them out next chance you get.


----------

